# #STOCKUPDATE on The Flavour Mill



## TFM (6/8/20)

We have received concentrates from four of our most popular flavour houses:

Capella
Flavor West
Flavor Art
The Flavor Apprentice

We regularly update our stock and would love to hear from our customers if there is any concentrates we can add to our collection.




Visit our website - https://www.theflavourmill.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (6/8/20)

Hi
Could you please try and add TFA Apple Candy to your next order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TFM (6/8/20)

KZOR said:


> Hi
> Could you please try and add TFA Apple Candy to your next order?


Hi there,

Will put it on our list

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/20)

HS ice cream please

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/20)

And DIYFS holy holy grail Ry4

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LeislB (6/8/20)

OOO Strawberry jam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (6/8/20)

Paul33 said:


> And DIYFS holy holy grail Ry4


V1 is discontinued


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/20)

takatatak said:


> V1 is discontinued


I know but we can give V2 a crack and hope for the best can't we??? V1 was so yum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## takatatak (6/8/20)

V2 is nice as well... Maybe not as nice as V1 but nice enough that I bought a 30ml the 2nd time around  I also grabbed a 30ml because you need a fair amount in a mix though... It's a nice flavour in my opinion but I'm still indeed sad about V1 going bye-bye. Gonna be bittersweet to finish this bottle

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## TFM (20/10/20)

LeislB said:


> OOO Strawberry jam!



Good day Leisl, we have received our OOO stock. Strawberry Jam is now available online

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

